# crazy cody :)



## ilovemybullies (Jun 27, 2011)

nothing like that pit smile


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree  nothing like it!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow he has a long tongue! haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow he has a long tongue! haha


hehehe I was gonna say the same thing 

GREAT smile, super fun!!


----------



## ilovemybullies (Jun 27, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow he has a long tongue! haha


I know! you can probably imagine the slobbery kisses he gives! lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

ilovemybullies said:


> I know! you can probably imagine the slobbery kisses he gives! lol


lol u aint kidding either!

 he looks real happy too


----------

